# Leaning In



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Carly is 11 months now and coming along in spite of me. This was taken today on our way back from the sharptail lek. She has a good point for little training and I hope to get her "steadyed up" more over the summer. Fetching though leaves much to be desired. Eating in place is more her style.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I made the trek down to Ft. Ransom for the RRV NAVDA natural ability test. It was a hoot and I'd encourage you to try it with your versatile pup. The first leg was field experience for finding 3 placed chukors. Carly was too fast for them to escape. :eyeroll: But there were some good points and she retrieved them to me. Sort of. The water work went well, and no gun shyness from the shotgun fire and then we were down to the trailing portion. They clip the flight feathers from a rooster and let him go. She tracked it down, pointed it, relocated when the bird moved, and then let me take it when she caught it. Jeff Jalbert of Top Shelf Kennel was kind enough to offer advice a few days before hand and he taught Carly and me more in 10 minutes than I knew total. If you are close to the Fargo or Bismarck NAVHDA chapters they are a real help for a novice.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

She looks like she has some nice conformation, I bet she's going to be a real good dog.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Beautiful looking dog, Dick! I love all, well most dogs! Too many hunting dog species, too little time!


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice looking dog! Let us know how she progresses. Wes


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice pup,Dick.

Jeff trained my Max.He will be 8 this fall.Best pheasant dog I have ever hunted behind.


----------

